# Der TV  Free Sender eoTV wurde  heute abgeschaltet



## colormix (11. Juli 2019)

In der Insolvenz: Seriensender eoTV kaempft um seine Zukunft - DWDL.de

Vielen kennen den Sender vielleicht nicht,
dieser war im Kabelnetz per  Sat TV Astra 19.2 Empfangbar .
Ein kleiner TV Sender,
seit heute  ist Ende im Schacht der Sender wurde abgeschaltet er ist schon  eine weile  Insolvent.
Bei mir wird  zwar noch die EPG angezeigt mit Inhalten vom Sender selber kommt die Fehlermeldung 
Programm nicht verfügbar.

Frage mich wo das ganze Geld geblieben ist  die hatten ja Tagsüber sehr viel Werbung laufen davon Werbeeinnahmen .

Eine Transponder  Miete mit Geringer-Bandbreite via Astra kostet pro Jahr so viel wie ein Einfamilienhaus an Kosten.
Schade wieder ein Free TV Sender weniger  .


----------



## INU.ID (11. Juli 2019)

Unter Zattoo läuft da gerade Mediashop. Ist zwar nicht die Sendung die laut EPG laufen müsste, aber es läuft noch was. Unter waipu.tv kommt allerdings auch nur ein schwarzes Bild.

Korrektur, unter waipu.tv läuft der Sender ganz normal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:



> Um den Sender eoTV steht es derzeit alles andere als gut. Der  auf europäische Serien und Filme spezialisierte Free-TV-Kanal ist seit  wenigen Tagen nicht mehr in den Kabelnetzen von Vodafone und Unitymedia  verfügbar. "Liebe Kunden, dieser Sender ist leider nicht mehr bei  Unitymedia zu empfangen", ist auf einer Hinweistafel zu lesen. Via  Satellit war der Sender bis gestern noch empfangbar, doch mittlerweile  ist auch dort nur noch Schwarzbild zu sehen. Ebenfalls eingestellt ist  der Empfang per IPTV bei Magenta TV sowie der Livestream auf der  eoTV-Website. Einzig über die OTT-Angebote Waipu.tv und Zattoo ist das  Programm aktuell noch zu sehen. Auch die eoTV-Mediathek funktioniert  momentan noch.



Quelle: eoTV vor dem Aus? - Free-TV-Sender nicht mehr ueber Kabel und Satellit empfangbar - TV Wunschliste


----------



## colormix (11. Juli 2019)

In der EPG die hier noch angezeigt wird steht Agatha Christie Kleine Morde, in eignen News ist war zu lesen das im Kabel und Antennengemeinschaften vorübergehend  abgeschaltet  ist/wird 
von Sat steht nirgendwo was , ich glaube der wird wohl ganz abgeschaltet werden ,
bei Sat  "Astra 19.2 c" kam nicht ein mal ein Hinweis Banner das Abschaltet wird !


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Juli 2019)

Also von mir aus kann lineares TV ganz abgeschafft werden.

Werbeunterbrechungen
Senderlogo
Miese Tonqualität (oft nur Stereo!)
Miese Bildqualität
Programm teilweise zu Zeiten, wo ich niemals gucken kann
Aufnahmesperren
Zensierte Inhalte

Ne sorry, ich brauch das nicht mehr.  Ich gucke wenn überhaupt noch Motorsport im TV, wenn es keinen Stream gibt.


----------



## colormix (11. Juli 2019)

^^ ich  gucke grade auf UHD1  arte UHD auf dem Sender ist  überhaupt keine Werbung 
21 Uhr  1000 Meisterwerke in UHD ,
das kannst du mit deinem Online Kram alles nicht nutzen !  über deinem Online Kram werden auch "keine" Live Inhalte gesendet, z.b. Sport,WM , du bekommst deine Sachen nur sehr verzögert da kann auch wieder Zeitung  kaufen und aus 2. Hand lesen , bleib mir bloß weg mit diesem Online Kram .

........


----------



## Venom89 (11. Juli 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Also von mir aus kann lineares TV ganz abgeschafft werden.
> 
> Werbeunterbrechungen
> Senderlogo
> ...



Sowas darfst du ihm nicht sagen. Da wird er ganz böse. Auch wenn es die Wahrheit ist.  



> Ne sorry, ich brauch das nicht mehr.  Ich gucke wenn überhaupt noch Motorsport im TV, wenn es keinen Stream gibt.



Richtig. So sehe ich das auch.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Juli 2019)

Hör doch endlich damit auf, immer wieder so einen Blödsinn zu erzählen.
Wir wissen dass du neue Sachen nicht magst, aber gibt sie trotzdem.


----------



## colormix (11. Juli 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hör doch endlich damit auf, immer wieder so einen Blödsinn zu erzählen.
> Wir wissen dass du neue Sachen nicht magst, aber gibt sie trotzdem.



Das hat mit Neu nichts zu tun es ist einfach schlecht und es fehlen Inhalte und Live Inhalte und außerdem tu ich mir schon lange keine SD Inhalte mehr an , war auch in der Hoffnung das eoTV  mal mit einem HD Sender kommt meinetwegen auch  über HD Plus  Abo .


----------



## Venom89 (11. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Das hat mit Neu nichts zu tun es ist einfach schlecht und es fehlen Inhalte und Live Inhalte und außerdem tu ich mir schon lange keine SD Inhalte mehr an



Natürlich hat es das. Das was du über Online Streaming erzählst, ist offensichtlich Quatsch. 
Aus dir spricht der pure Neid. 
Ganz schön armselig.



> war auch in der Hoffnung das eoTV  mal mit einem HD Sender kommt meinetwegen auch  über HD Plus  Abo .



So wird es in Zukunft immer weiter gehen. 
Oder was glaubst Du wieso Streaming immer erfolgreicher wird und den TV Sendern die Quoten abrutschen...


----------



## fipS09 (11. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> tu ich mir schon lange keine SD Inhalte mehr an , war auch in der Hoffnung das eoTV  mal mit einem HD Sender kommt meinetwegen auch  über HD Plus  Abo .


Widersprichst du dir da nicht selbst? Ich tue mir übrigens seit Jahren keine 1080i/720p Inhalte mehr an 
Edit: übrigens warum sollten Live Sportinhalte fehlen? Gibt doch zu allem einen Stream, egal ob ARD, Sky oder - sogar ausschließlich Online - DAZN.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Juli 2019)

Passt nicht in seine Märchen, also wird das komplett verdrängt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ^^ ich  gucke grade auf UHD1  arte UHD auf dem Sender ist  überhaupt keine Werbung
> 21 Uhr  1000 Meisterwerke in UHD ,
> das kannst du mit deinem Online Kram alles nicht nutzen !  über deinem Online Kram werden auch "keine" Live Inhalte gesendet, z.b. Sport,WM , du bekommst deine Sachen nur sehr verzögert da kann auch wieder Zeitung  kaufen und aus 2. Hand lesen , bleib mir bloß weg mit diesem Online Kram .
> 
> ........



Also die letzten EM- und WM-Spiele, die ich mir angeschaut hatte, habe ich allesamt über die ARD/ZDF-Internetseiten live gestreamt. Und die arte-Mediathek ist in der Tat ein tolles Angebot, in dem man so ziemlich jede ausgestrahlte Sendung der vergangenen zwei Wochen beliebig oft angucken kann.


----------



## colormix (13. Juli 2019)

ich habe meine Eigene Mediathek mit ca,. über 100 Filmen  in HD   kann   auch nach 4 Wochen oder 12 Monaten noch schauen ,  werden nur die Sachen gelöscht um Platz zu schaffen  die nicht Gut sind   man nur 1 x schaut  >>>  das entscheide ich  lieber selber als von anderen  bevormunden  zulassen , der Online  Kram interessiert mich nicht .


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ich habe meine Eigene Mediathek mit ca,. über 100 Filmen  in HD   kann   auch nach 4 Wochen oder 12 Monaten noch schauen ,  werden nur die Sachen gelöscht um Platz zu schaffen  die nicht Gut sind   man nur 1 x schaut  >>>  das entscheide ich  lieber selber als von anderen  bevormunden  zulassen , der Online  Kram interessiert mich nicht .



Ich sage mal: wer's braucht... ich gucke ohnehin kaum Filme und wenn, dann i.d.R. ohnehin nur ein Mal. Das Konzept der Filmsammlung - ob nun als der totale Anachronismus physikalischer Datenträger oder auch in digitaler Form - hat sich bei mir nie durchgesetzt und stirbt meiner Wahrnehmung nach allgemein aus. Dinosaurier halt


----------



## colormix (16. Juli 2019)

eoTV  war zwar nie mein Geschmack es hätte sich ja verbessern können mit einem HD Ableger und bessere Inhalten schade .


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juli 2019)

Also unnötiges Thema.


----------



## Slezer (16. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> eoTV  war zwar nie mein Geschmack es hätte sich ja verbessern können mit einem HD Ableger und bessere Inhalten schade .


Wieso dann dieser thread?

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juli 2019)

Spambot


----------



## colormix (11. August 2019)

Update eoTV  Sendet wieder  .


----------

